

It's Time to Get Good at Functional Programming - sonabinu
http://www.drdobbs.com/tools/its-time-to-get-good-at-functional-progr/212201710

======
digitalzombie
> Joe, who might be prejudiced, seems to thinks it's the next Ruby, and claims
> that if you write an application in Erlang to run on a single-core
> processor, it will run four times as fast on a 4-core processor without any
> modification in the code.

Wrong, only for Embarrassingly parallel problems and even then Erlang cannot
do numerical problem as fast as other languages.

> Erlang is not a hybrid like Scala and F#, but a no-compromises pure FP
> language.

It is not pure but pragmatic.

The date() function does not respect Referential transparency. It'll return
the current date all the time, not the same value all the time.

Edit:

I've recently reread Learn You Erlang For Great Good book for an interview.

I just basically paraphrasing what the author states.

------
CmonDev
"Erlang is a _general-purpose language_ and runtime environment _specifically
designed_ by Joe Armstrong at Ericsson for building _highly parallel,
distributed, fault-tolerant systems_."

Nice contradiction :). (Haven't seen any Erlang GUI frameworks or e.g. text
editors implemented in Erlang).

~~~
fenollp
There is a binding to wxWidgets that is part of the official Erlang releases.

There is also this:
[http://www.erlang.org/workshop/2004/ex11.pdf](http://www.erlang.org/workshop/2004/ex11.pdf)

------
gizak
Don't forget Clojure

